# HELP! Im and idiot!



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

In a absent minded after cleaning my 50 cal, I loaded a patch and ball BEFORE putting any powder in. IDIOT! Problems I have:
1. The ram rod is to short if I push the ball all the way down without any powder in and I wont be able to use the threader/ball puller
2. I have NEVER been able to get the Breach Plug out...EVER.

Any ideas or help?

Cheddar

Gun is a .50 caliber CVA Kentucky long rifle. (longer Hawken)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't they make a pressurized canister that you can use to blow the ball out? I think I've heard of this.-----SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If you've never succeeded in removing the breach plug, it will be a good idea to just take it to a gun smith, have them remove it, and keep it lubricated so you can remove it at every cleaning


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well you can try this...

http://www.cabelas.com/ensemble/Sho...04218380/Cabelas-CO2-Load-Discharger/4225.uts

But IMO, what I have done in the past with a hawkin is push the ball ALL the way down to the breech, I then remove the nipple, pour in some black powder though the flash hole... then smack the side of the gun until the powder moves down into the chamber. Repeat until you cant add anymore powder. Now its just like you loaded it up normally (albeit with a really light charge), and can shoot it out. You do want to fill any "empty" space with powder though before firing.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> If you've never succeeded in removing the breach plug, it will be a good idea to just take it to a gun smith, have them remove it, and keep it lubricated so you can remove it at every cleaning


Hawkin beeches are pinned, they are not meant to be removed.

-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> Don't they make a pressurized canister that you can use to blow the ball out? I think I've heard of this.-----SS


Holy crap. I am an idiot x 2. Why didn't I think of this. I went out to the garage and fired up the air compressor. Ball cam rolling out with ease. It was quite interesting actually how easy it did come out. How little pressure it takes. Of course it was a just cleaned barrel. Thank you! Still need to get that plug out.

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Holy crap. I am an idiot x 2. Why didn't I think of this. I went out to the garage and fired up the air compressor. Ball cam rolling out with ease. It was quite interesting actually how easy it did come out. How little pressure it takes. Of course it was a just cleaned barrel. Thank you!
> 
> Cheddar


Congratulations.



> Still need to get that plug out.


Are we talking about the same thing? Is this more or less your rifle?










If so, are you really talking about the breech or just the nipple? Cuz the real breech isnt meant to come off. Maybe you mean nipple?

Nipple: 









Breech (nipple screws into the small hole there):









-DallanC


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Dallan, 
Very similar rifle. Not the nipple. That comes off regularly. I presume it to be a plug at the very base of the barrel. It looks as if it is threaded..? The only use I can see for having it is the issue I had today, and maybe some barrel work of sorts?

Cheddar


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As I said, all of mine are "pinned" They thread it on at the factory, then cross drill a whole through the barrel and breech and pound in a pin to keep it all in place. Dont mess with it, there is zero need to ever take it off.

There are a few kits sold that allow the end user to "build" a rifle, that comes with the breech unattached to the barrel. That would be the only case I could think of where a end user might be able to disassemble it: if he was the one to mount it in the first place.

For cleaning, remove barrel from stock, nipple from breech. Now get a bucket of hot soapy water, a long ramrod and a "mop". Put breech in barrel and start running the mop up and down the barrel. That will suck water in and push it back out the nipple hole. Repeat until the barrel is clean from the crown on down. Dry it thoroughly before replacing the nipple (I put mine in the hot sun, or stick the end in the oven for a bit to heat it up just enough to evaporate all traces of water). Then its just a thin coat of bore butter over everything and back into the safe it goes.

-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've done this too; but then I'm an idiot too. I pulled the nipple and then just used my air compressor to push it out of the clean barrel. Once I did it at the range (I blame my ADD) and just packed all the powder I could in under the nipple and fired it and that was enough to push it out. I'm willing to bet anyone who's been ML-ing for very long has done it.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Curious, Would a shop vac work?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

DallanC said:


> As I said, all of mine are "pinned" They thread it on at the factory, then cross drill a whole through the barrel and breech and pound in a pin to keep it all in place. Dont mess with it, there is zero need to ever take it off.
> 
> There are a few kits sold that allow the end user to "build" a rifle, that comes with the breech unattached to the barrel. That would be the only case I could think of where a end user might be able to disassemble it: if he was the one to mount it in the first place.
> 
> ...


 This is basically what I do. Although the drying I have always had problems with. Get a rusty colored patch when I go to oil it afterwards. So now I immediately blow the barrel out with compressed air from the nipple port and swab dry then oil.

Cheddar


----------

